
mruby – Fast, Embeddable, and Lghtweight Ruby Implementation - nikolay
http://mruby.org/
======
amalag
I think the approach of Crystal is far better for lightweight ruby. They
embraced static typing. I think that is the correct approach for lightweight
ruby languages. Otherwise we still don't know exactly what features mruby does
or does not support.

